# A few good-looking relatives



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

My niece and nephew



Niece in front of her college dorm


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Cousin and his wife on their tandem bike.  (They were both 70 when this was taken - I kid you not)


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

One of my favorite cousins walking his daughter down the aisle.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

View attachment 19424

My new little grandniece on her two-month birthday.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice looking family  Applecruncher.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 14, 2015)

Jujube,  Cute little pixie.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks, Falcon.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, thanks Teejay. Most are quite fit, although we've lost some way before their time for various reasons. (The woman on the bike - married to my cousin - has lost about 20 lbs since that picture was taken.)


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's another sharpie on his wedding day a couple years ago - the son of my first cousin.  His father attended the wedding, but passed away a couple months later at age 57.

I love the dark shirt/white tie look.

View attachment 19434


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Jujube,  Cute little pixie.



Thanks, Falcon.  She came into the world at 11 pounds, so she has a bit of a head start there.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 14, 2015)

Very very cute baby jujube.  

Nice looking relatives, AC.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2015)

Lovely photos AC

Do you know that you can create galleries of photos that can be viewed at any time?
Go to Community and select albums


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks DameW.  I started to create an album a few weeks ago, but got distracted because I had to convert some photos from bitmap to jpeg, then got interrupted with something.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice family pics Apple.        Here's a quick & easy online bitmap to jpg converter:  http://www.zamzar.com/convert/bmp-to-jpg/




jujube said:


> Thanks, Falcon.  She came into the world at 11 pounds, so she has a bit of a head start there.



My daughter was 10 lb 10 oz at birth,and when she was 4 a lot of folks thought she was 7.   That wasn't always good, as people expected her to act like a 7 year old.  :shrug:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks, tnthomas!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

Good morning AC...just getting ready for work...and popped into see your photos first  What a beautiful family you have, really enjoyed those photos. 

The lady on the bike who's lost the 20lbs ..is it because she's ill, I hope not, because she looks so fit there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2015)

Good looking family there AC, your niece is very pretty!  Jujube, your grandniece is adorable!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Holly.  The woman on the bike felt that she needed to lose some weight in hips and around midsection.  Haven’t seen her for awhile, but last time I did she looked good.


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Nice family pics Apple.        Here's a quick & easy online bitmap to jpg converter:  http://www.zamzar.com/convert/bmp-to-jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one's mother was only 3 pounds 3 ounces at birth.  She grew up to be a gorgeous shapely 5'8" who modeled.  Quite a bit of difference between her and her kids (the first one was almost 10 pounds and this one was an 11 pounder.


----------



## ndynt (Jul 15, 2015)

10 or 11 lb babies.  Cannot begin to imagine it.  Wonderful pictures.  Especially love your 70 year old relatives AC.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you ndynt.  That couple has been married over 50 yrs (they married upon graduating from college). Phenomenal people.

Thanks SB.  Yep, she is a beauty.


----------



## Lara (Jul 15, 2015)

What an inspiration your cousin and wife are and a great photo. It's cute how she's taking a scenic pic and riding at the same time. She makes it look easy.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks, Lara.  They have always been active - both had successful careers, they travel extensively, are great communicators, lots of fun...just super people.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 15, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2015)

*Thank you for sharing your beautiful family.. ! *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 17, 2015)

Didn't come thru as clear as I'd like but these are my cousin's twin granddaughters. Grandpa is shown upthread walking his daughter down the aisle.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2015)

Nice looking relatives, that's for sure!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 17, 2015)

Real charmers, that's for sure.


----------

